# Important to test free T3 & 4?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

I have hashimotos and as far as I know, neither my family doc nor my endocrinologist have ever tested T3 and T4, just TSH.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

My endo test TSH, Free T3 and Free T4 every 8 to 12 weeks. She will also adjust meds according to all results not just one.

I personally think they all need to be checked. That way the doc can have a better picture of what is going on.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

The free T4 should be standard. The free T3 is often not done, but is also quite expensive. You can generally do without it unless the free T4 is high in the range and the patient is still having symptoms. It's helpful in that case, because the patient may not be converting well, and it's the only way to measure.


----------

